# DX for perforation of tympanic membrane



## cmoon (Mar 15, 2012)

We need a dx for a 'hole in the tympanic membrance secondary to eustation tube removal'. We have 384.20 for the perf but can't find a good code for the 'due to'.  Any advice on where to begin?  It's for a pre-auth for a 2nd opinion.  Thanks.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey 

Can you please specify like actually for which condition you need a ICD 9 CM? Sorry but it's not clear like for DX for perforation of tympanic membrane or 'hole in the tympanic membrance secondary to eustation tube removal' or even " good code for the 'due to'"...!!!


----------



## Tonyj (Mar 16, 2012)

How about 998.2 (accidental puncture or laceration during a procedure)


----------



## ali082005 (Dec 20, 2012)

*tympanic membrance*



cwoske said:


> We need a dx for a 'hole in the tympanic membrance secondary to eustation tube removal'. We have 384.20 for the perf but can't find a good code for the 'due to'.  Any advice on where to begin?  It's for a pre-auth for a 2nd opinion.  Thanks.



'"Hole" in the tympanic membrance "secondary" to me would mean "perforation" in the tympanic membrance.  I would use 384.20 as dx.  As far as secondary to "eustation tube removal" it may be bundled.  I suggest you request clarification from the physician.


----------

